# 2006 X-Trail



## guyfromtor (Jun 8, 2005)

I live in Canada, and wish I could buy my X-Trail now but will have to wait until 2006 when my current lease expires.

I have read that the X-Trail is coming to the U.S. in 2006. The part that confuses me is they call it a second generation of X-Trails or an updated model. Is this what we have here in Canada now? The 2nd generation? Or is 2006 going to have an update?

Just curious...


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

You sure you are not confusing this info with the X-terra? Because I believe soon the X-terra will be introduced with the QR25DE engine commonly found in the X-Trail, making it virtually identical with the X-Trail with the exception of the looks.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

guyfromtor said:


> I live in Canada, and wish I could buy my X-Trail now but will have to wait until 2006 when my current lease expires.
> 
> I have read that the X-Trail is coming to the U.S. in 2006. The part that confuses me is they call it a second generation of X-Trails or an updated model. Is this what we have here in Canada now? The 2nd generation? Or is 2006 going to have an update?
> 
> Just curious...


The X-Trail has been sold for several years in other parts of the world, and the version introduced here in Canada this year is indeed the second version of the original. There's only detail differences, though.

Given the engineering costs, and Nissan's product life for the chassis used in their trucks, I really doubt there will be a full-scale revision of the X-trail for a few years yet.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

guyfromtor said:


> I live in Canada, and wish I could buy my X-Trail now but will have to wait until 2006 when my current lease expires.
> 
> I have read that the X-Trail is coming to the U.S. in 2006. The part that confuses me is they call it a second generation of X-Trails or an updated model. Is this what we have here in Canada now? The 2nd generation? Or is 2006 going to have an update?
> 
> Just curious...


This seems to be correct in regards to the US finally fetting the exy and yes, they will get the 2nd generation which is also called Series II and this is what you guys now have in Canada as well as us in Australia (but we have both Series I and II)

It seems the US market asked for something smaller than the X-Terra, yet with the same power options 

Their dreams are finally being realised, which even better for us, as we gonna see some cool mods and accessories coming out of the US if and when this happens


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

jtanoyo1 said:


> You sure you are not confusing this info with the X-terra? Because I believe soon the X-terra will be introduced with the QR25DE engine commonly found in the X-Trail, making it virtually identical with the X-Trail with the exception of the looks.


I have to differ. The 2005 Xterra is a shortened version of the 2005 Pathfinder, which itself is a shortened and narrowed version of the Armada. They are body-on-frame construction. The X-Trail is a unibody, so it is a completely different vehicle. It also lacks many important aspects of a highly capapable "offroad" vehicle that are on the Xterra.

The outcome is that the X-Trail is far less capable in the rough than the Xterra, but gets far better mileage because it's about 25% lighter. The cabin probably is a little smaller also, but I haven't checked the numbers.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

X-Trail is a Car-like driving vehicle
X-TERRA is a Truck-like driving vehicle

X-Trail is a derivation from Almera (guess N15)
X-TERRA (the actual) is a variation of Titan/Armada platform.

Anyway, I love my X-Ty :thumbup:


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I'm hoping the 2006 X-Trail takes care of a few faults I've read about in various reviews. For example, the cheap plastic, the squeaks, and the looseness of the seats when folded. 

Everything else I've read has been very positive, and it gets excellents marks for value compared to other small SUVs. As soon as my wife gets transferred back to our town, we're selling my 98 Civic Ex and her 99 Tercel, and we're getting an X-Trail SE! After that's paid off, I'm getting a Tacoma 4x4 pick-up truck. All I have to do is be very, very patient!

:thumbup:


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm hoping they make VDC/TC an option on the XE and SE.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

jtanoyo1 said:


> You sure you are not confusing this info with the X-terra? Because I believe soon the X-terra will be introduced with the QR25DE engine commonly found in the X-Trail, making it virtually identical with the X-Trail with the exception of the looks.


is there an x-trail with the sr20vet? if there is, are they popular, because i'd like to get my hands on one of them engines


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ride116 said:


> is there an x-trail with the sr20vet? if there is, are they popular, because i'd like to get my hands on one of them engines


So would alot of people!

Only available in Japan as far as I know.


----------

